# Which animal to introduce to new home first?



## katbarks (Jul 17, 2012)

Not sure if I've got a peaceful companion for my horse but I have fallen in love now and must have this 2yr old 11hh Welsh Cob 'Peanut'. I have been keeping my horse Clooney (16.3hh) at livery but have now decided to try him in the field next to our property -which has some issues *see Narrow Stable worry thread* 

Do I bring Cloone first and just turn him out in the field - bringing Peanut later (days later or a day later)

Or do I put Peanut in the field first and let him settle before brining Cloone to his new home and (hopefully) best friend...

Best to keep them apart at first or put them straight in with each other to have a squeal and a box and just get over it quick.

Your expert advice and ideas please!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I've always heard that it's best to let them get to know each other through a fence, or in separate stalls first. That's what I've done with all my horses, anyway. There will probably still be a little squealing and sorting out who's boss, but not as much as it would be otherwise. Plus it lets them get used to their new surroundings a little bit before also getting used to a new companion. 

I was planning on keeping my new mare separate from the others for a whole week, but whenever she was in the pen next to theirs all three of them would congregate along the fence and wouldn't leave each others sides! When I moved her for the night they would whinny nonstop, so after only three or four days I put them in together and it went fine. A couple squeals, but no kicks or fights.


----------

